# rats commercial? During the walking dead?



## MoshJosh (Dec 1, 2013)

As far as I could tell the screen Flashed "he is here" halfway through. . . Kinda similar to the ads cloverfield ran probably unrelated but still. . . Very curious

Commercial definitely did it's job of grabbing my attention


----------



## pestilentdecay (Dec 2, 2013)

I think it's viral marketing for a new AMC series by Guillermo del Toro called 'The Strain'


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 2, 2013)

Was that what the commercial with the mice was about?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 2, 2013)

I thought it was a new Dishonored game, coicidentally there was a commercial for Fox show about masks


----------



## MFB (Dec 2, 2013)

pestilentdecay said:


> I think it's viral marketing for a new AMC series by Guillermo del Toro called 'The Strain'





I must find more about this


----------



## pestilentdecay (Dec 3, 2013)

MFB said:


> I must find more about this



HD version was uploaded, check this article I found for some info and the HD video: FX's 'The Strain' Gets Cryptic First Promo (Video)


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

^ Thanks.


----------

